# Geflochtene in der Brandung



## Netfire (2. Dezember 2004)

Hi @ all!!!#h 


Ich wollte mal fragen ob man auch geflochtene in der Brandung einsetzen kann, und wenn ja (ich weiss das es da welche gibt) auf was man da achten muss.

Danke |wavey:


----------



## haukep (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Also, Agalatze und Marcel1409 haben mich auch erst auf den Dreh bringen müssen (danke nochmal), aber nun setzte ich nur noch Geflochtene in der Brandung ein!  :g 

Ich würde Dir raten, keine Monofile als Schlagschnur zu benutzen! Viele sagen zwar Dinge wie "Rutenschonender" und son Quatsch, aber wenn Du ne vernünftige Rute mit Sic-Ringen hast, dann geht das wunderbar.  #6 

Dann nimm auf jeden Fall Fireline, denn mit Hemingway oder einer anderen, die nicht oberflächenversiegelt ist, wirst du aufgrund des Salzwassers und evtl. Frost nicht lange Freude haben.  |uhoh: 

Ansonsten: Die Würfe gehen deutlich weiter hinaus, das macht richtig Laune... Uuund: Man erkennt jeden Biss sofort und auch der Anhieb kommt perfekt durch!   

Ich liebe Geflochtene in der Brandung!!  :l


----------



## NOK Angler (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

hi, 

ich benutze die dega x-tron . hat den vorteil das sie alle 25 m  eine andere farbe hat und läst sich außerdem noch fast so gut werfen die Fireline. allerdings befürchte ich auch das ich bei stärkerem frost probleme bekommen werde , weil diese schnur eben nicht versiegelt ist. 

Gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## Platte (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Hallo Netfire!
Ich fische schon seit ettlichen Jahren mit Geflochtene wenn ich sie brauche.

Meiner Ansicht nach: 
Vorteile:
Große Wurfweite
Perfekte Bisserkennung
Anhieb bei Festmontage meist nicht mehr nötig.

Nachteile:
Nicht zu Empfehlen bei Krautgang ( das kleine schmirige Kraut setzt sich auf der Schnur ab und man ist nur am zupfen damit es nicht auf die Spule kommt.)
Meist keine Entfernungserkennung bei Geflochtener

Ich fische übrigens 0,06 mm Whiplash Tragkraft 10,6 Kg mit Monofiler Taper Tips vorgeschaltet als Schlagschnur.
Als Knoten kann ich den Allbright Knoten empfehlen.Er hat sich sehr bewährt und ist relativ klein gegenüber allen anderen.
Die Quantum Surf Braid 0,15mm kann ich als Geflochtene auch empfehlen.
Vorteil:
Gute runde Schnur
Hohe Tragkraft
Farbige Färbungseinteilung für Entfernung
Nachteil:
Man braucht wohl ein Ordner um zu erkennen bei welcher Farbe / welche Weite
Extrem hoher Preis
Übrigens Fireline habe ich nicht ausgiebig getestet.Deswegen kann ich mir darüber kein Urteil bilden. Bekomme bei Fireline keinen vernünftigen Knoten zur Monofilen hin.
Allbrightknoten ist dafür wohl nicht geeignet.Andere habe ich auch schon probiert. Ich reiße Sie ständig ab.
Ansonsten viel Spaß beim ausprobieren.
Gruß Platte


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				Platte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Netfire!
> Ich fische schon seit ettlichen Jahren mit Geflochtene wenn ich sie brauche.
> 
> Meiner Ansicht nach:
> ...



Dann schalte der Fireline eine , sagen wir 23er Fireline vor - schon passt es


----------



## folkfriend (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Moin Moin#h

  ....also ich habe seit kurzem die "Futura" von Hemingway auf der Rolle und
  bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
  War letzte Woche in Kappeln bei Frost unterwegs und hatte keine Probleme:g
  ( nur Dorsche)|muahah:
  gruß
  Rainer


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

@folkfriend: Dann warte mal das Ende der Saison aus...dann kannst Du sie zerreißen wie Nehgarn, denn das Salz hat sie dann völlig zerfressen...


----------



## Platte (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Danke für den Tipp Hauke. Werde es mal ausprobieren.
Gruß Platte


----------



## Pilkman (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				Platte schrieb:
			
		

> ... übrigens Fireline habe ich nicht ausgiebig getestet.Deswegen kann ich mir darüber kein Urteil bilden. Bekomme bei Fireline keinen vernünftigen Knoten zur Monofilen hin.
> Allbrightknoten ist dafür wohl nicht geeignet. ...



Moin Platte,

ich nutze in der Brandung zwar (noch) monofile Schnur (0,30er + 0,55er Schlag), aber beim Karpfenangeln verwende ich aufgrund der besseren Bissanzeige auf größere Distanzen die 0,20er Fireline. Eine abriebfeste Schlagschnur ist natürlich Pflicht, deswegen kommen da noch einige Meter entweder 25lbs-Amnesia oder 0,50 normale Mono oder ähnliche Monoschlagschnüre davor. 

Für die Verbindung nutze ich hier auch den Albright-Knoten, wobei die Fireline aber mindestens 15 Windungen braucht, um bombenfest zu sitzen. Wenn der Knoten sich aber gesetzt hat, sind mir bisher noch nie Probleme damit untergekommen.

Probier mal ruhig noch ein wenig mit dem Albright - das klappt auch wunderbar mit Fireline. Im Endeffekt hat der Albright ja die gleiche Funktionsweise wie ein Knotenlosverbinder - bei beiden stabilieren sich die Bindungen gegenseitig.

Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass die Fireline die Taper Tipps, die ja nach hinten dünner ausfallen, einschneidet und es so zum einem Tragkraftverlust kommt. Vielleicht mal probeweise ganz normale Schlagschnur ausprobieren.


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Moin Jungs  #h ,

wie Hauke schon geschrieben hat, fische ich schon seit Jahren NUR Geflecht in der Brandung (12 bzw 15 Fireline)... Hab dieses Jahr die neue XDS Fireline 0,13 ausprobiert und bin schwerstens begeistert :q . Die XDS 0,13er ist noch dünner als die alte 0,12er und hat eine noch höhere Tragkraft. Sie hat auch noch eine bessere Versiegelung/Beschichtung und nimmt noch weniger Wasser auf. Dadurch schießt sie regelrecht von der Spuhle... Als Keule knote ich `ne 32er Fireline vor. Die Dega hatte ich auch mal drauf, hab sie allerdings sofort wieder runter geschmissen, weil sie sich wie ein Schwamm voll saugt und wie Harry auf der Spuhle klebt, kostet minimum 10 - 20 Meter Wurfweite. Zu der Quantum kann ich nur sagen das sie sich das einfärben auch hätten sparen können, da sie bestimmt in 10 verschiedene Farben eingefärbt ist  #q und man NULL Plan hat wo man überhaupt fischt  |kopfkrat ...


Gruß
Marcel  :m


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

@Platte: Du musst unbedingt darauf achten, den Knoten doppelt oder dreifach zu legen, denn sonst rutscht Fireline wie der Teufel...

Wenn die aber fest ist, da kann ich Pilkman nur zustimmen, dann IST die auch fest


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Hauke, wenn ich meine neue Penn Surfmaster bekomme, werd ich die Ersatzspule damit bespulen. WENN das nicht funzt, wirst Du an Deinen Qualen erliegen und mir niewieder Tipps geben wollen........ Ich sage nur Kieler Blitz (Piercing) am 05.12.!


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs  #h ,
> 
> wie Hauke schon geschrieben hat, fische ich schon seit Jahren NUR Geflecht in der Brandung (12 bzw 15 Fireline)... Hab dieses Jahr die neue XDS Fireline 0,13 ausprobiert und bin schwerstens begeistert :q . Die XDS 0,13er ist noch dünner als die alte 0,12er und hat eine noch höhere Tragkraft. Sie hat auch noch eine bessere Versiegelung/Beschichtung und nimmt noch weniger Wasser auf. Dadurch schießt sie regelrecht von der Spuhle... Als Keule knote ich `ne 32er Fireline vor. Die Dega hatte ich auch mal drauf, hab sie allerdings sofort wieder runter geschmissen, weil sie sich wie ein Schwamm voll saugt und wie Harry auf der Spuhle klebt, kostet minimum 10 - 20 Meter Wurfweite. Zu der Quantum kann ich nur sagen das sie sich das einfärben auch hätten sparen können, da sie bestimmt in 10 verschiedene Farben eingefärbt ist  #q und man NULL Plan hat wo man überhaupt fischt  |kopfkrat ...
> 
> ...




Hey Marcel!

Das ist natürlich richtig genial, mit den 10 Farben... #q 

30er also, mhhh, naja, Du hast mir meine ja fertig gemacht, wirst es ja besser wissen  :q 

Übrigens: Füll uns Aga morgen abend nicht so ab, der rutscht uns sonst über Deck noch zu den Dorschen... |supergri


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hauke, wenn ich meine neue Penn Surfmaster bekomme, werd ich die Ersatzspule damit bespulen. WENN das nicht funzt, wirst Du an Deinen Qualen erliegen und mir niewieder Tipps geben wollen........ Ich sage nur Kieler Blitz (Piercing) am 05.12.!




So langsam kriege ich richtig Angst vor Dir... |uhoh:


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Ja wieso denn? Das sind die Nebenwirkungen bei mir . Du gibst mir gute Tipps und wenn die nicht funzen bin ich lieb zu Dir.


----------



## Platte (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Help Please.Wie ich schon sagte, bei Taper Tips Schnitt ich mir mit der Fireline 0,12mm die Tapertips 0,33mm bis 0,60mm mit dem Albright Knoten regelrecht durch.
Am Knotenbinden liegt es jedenfalls nicht, da ich ihn seit jahren praktiziere und bei anderen Geflecht mit Mono sehr zufrieden damit bin.
Möchte die xds 0,13 mm Fireline mal ausprobieren. Welchen Knoten soll ich für 0,32mm Fireline als Schlagschnur davor nehmen?


----------



## Pilkman (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Probier mal einen doppelten Grinner mit jeweils ca. 10 Windungen. 

So dick dürfte der Knoten trotzdem nicht ausfallen. Das Problem bei der Fireline ist die unheimlich glatte Beschichtung, schön zum werfen, nicht so toll zum knoten.


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

ICh würde den auch probieren, aber es reicht auch der normale Schlagschnur knoten (schaust Du hier http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/geraete-tipps/schlagschnur/schlagschnur.htm ) Aber leg ihn dann unbedingt doppelt und schneide die Enden gaaaaanz kurz ab!


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wieso denn? Das sind die Nebenwirkungen bei mir . Du gibst mir gute Tipps und wenn die nicht funzen bin ich lieb zu Dir.



Na klasse, aber wenn du mit den Kielern nichts fängst kann ich auch nicht helfen   |supergri  |supergri 

Und dasselbe gilt für die Geflochtene


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Hab ich ja gesagt, wenn ich damit nichts fange, bekommst Du kostenlos Piercings und die Schnur um den Hals gewickelt. Ich hab da noch kein Vertrauen zu, zu diesen Sachen.


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Naja...

@Moderatoren: Sind Morddrohungen hier erlaubt?


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

:q:q:q:q


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Jaja, lach Du nur, ich habe Angst


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Also wie heisst die neue Fireline noch mal?


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Fireline XDS! Die habe ich auch drauf!


----------



## angelsax (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

hallo erst mal.
ich möchte mich erst einmal kurz vorstellen. mich hat die Arbeit von sachsen nach hamburg verschlagen. in sachsen bin ich begeisterter elbangler nur in hamburg war ich noch nie an der elbe da mich das brandungsvirus voll infiziert hat. dabei hat das lesen im board mir sehr geholfen dafür vielen dank an alle boardies.Jedes zweite wochenende bin ich an der ostsee. nun meine frage zu diesem thema. kennt jemand die „spiderwire stealth“ die hat mir mein dealer empfohlen  der damals kein 0,17 fireline im angebot hatte. Diese schnur war mit mir 6 – 8 mal in der brandung und ich bin noch ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## Netfire (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Hi #h , ich wollte mal fragen wo denn der preis fuer so ne schnur liegt, denn ich wollte gleich 2 rollen damit bestuecken, die schlagschnur wird das kleinste problem, da hab ich noch 40er dorsch zu hause rum fliegen. gibts denn auch preiguenstige varianten davon ( Pilkman kennt die prozedur schon sich mit mir ueber den preis zu verstaendigen , aber trotzdem noch mal danke!!!!#6  hab mich nun fuer die 3.60m Kogha carp de luxe(2teilig) entschieden mit 3Ibs:m , die bestelle ich mir bald (2mal) und 2 mal die okuma impact brandungsrolle, naja also leute nicht verzagen Pilkman fragen!!!)???


----------



## Pilkman (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Moin Netfire,

also die Fireline bekommst Du bei Ebay bereits ab 8 Euro für 100 Meter - 200 bis 300 Meter sollten schon auf Deiner Brandungsrolle sein, den Rest müßtest Du mit billiger Monofiler unterfüttern.

Schau mal hier... #h 

Wie gesagt, beim Angeln mit Schlagschnur reicht eigentlich eine 0,12er, eine 0,15er oder maximal eine 0,17er. 

Die Fireline XDS ist noch etwas teurer und liegt bei ca. 15 Euro für 100 Meter, schau mal hier... #h - die 0,13er wäre ausreichend dimensioniert.

Eine 0,40er Mono als Schlagschnur ist aber auch nur in den Gewichtsklassen ausreichend, wo Du angeln möchtest, sprich 80-100 Gramm. Bei schweren Gewichten würde ich zu einer 0,50er Schnur raten als ausreichendem Kompromiss. Ich benutze eine 0,55er.


----------



## Pete (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

bin schon arg überrascht, wie viele doch die geflochtene in der brandung verwenden...ich habe nach wie vor ne gute 30er mono drauf, und das schon drei jahren...bin damit so zufrieden, dass sich noch kein bedarf nach verbesserung eingestellt hat...das nur mal am rande, sonst könnte der eindruck entstehen, dass die überwiegende mehrheit mit geflochtenen dort fischt, was ich aber eher bezweifeln würde...


----------



## Pilkman (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich nutze in der Brandung zwar (noch) monofile Schnur (0,30er + 0,55er Schlag) ...


Moin Pete,

guck mal, ich bin auch altmodisch...  :m

Liegt aber sicher daran, dass ich nicht der absolute Brandungscrack bin, sonst würde ich mir auch mehrere Spulensätze jeweils mit Mono und Geflochtener zulegen.


----------



## Netfire (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Hi  #h ,
*Bestellnummer**Produktname**Schnurfassung**Übersetzung**Gewicht (g)**Preis*(m / ømm)(yds / lbs)

[font=Arial,Helvetica]87518.85.585 [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]IM 50 [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]250/0,30 [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]260/10 [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]4,5 : 1 [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]367.00 [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 19,95 [/font]


es koennte also auch eine 600m spule sein wenns das denn billiger gibt hauptsache ich bekomme die rolle voll.

Danke |wavey:


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Leute, Leute: Nochmal: Mono als Schlagschnur ist Schwachsinn!!!! Lieber geflochtene Schlagschnur - lässt sich besser werfen, man hat nicht so einen gigantischen Knoten und er hält auch besser....


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Moin


Hy Hauke

Ich stimme dir da voll zu.

Geflochtene als Schlagschnur is geil , Knoten is kleiner und die power überträgt sich voll auf den Stock.

Geflochtene als Hauptschnur bringts nur wenn die rolle sauber verlegt, ansonsten is es ein Krampf.

Gruß Katze


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Stimmt, das vergaß ich zu sagen - ich fische die Shimano Ultegra, die kann ich nur empfehlen!!


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Moin


@ Hauke

Hab die Ultegras schon bei Aga gesehen und es hat mich überzeugt, allerdings das liebe "Kleingeld"fehlt im moment noch.

Aber bald is Weihnacht und man kann ja noch Träumen.

Gruß Katze


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Vieleicht bringt der Weihnachtsmann die ja  Ich werde mir dann wohl bald auch die Super Aero Technium kaufen


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Hab ja schon bei meiner Weihnachtsfrau angefragt.


Ernüchternes Kopfschüttel mit gestaune wieviel das kosten kann wenn der Kerl bei hav-shop einkaufen möchte.

Gruß Katze


----------



## Tüskendör (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Moin... 

ich bin gerade auf dem möglichst-weit-werf-Tripp, naja und Weihnachten und so.....

...also das Pferd mal andersrum aufgezäumt:

Wenn ich die Penn-Surfmaster benutze und eine 12-bis 15er Fireline, mit einer 32er Fireline als Schlagschnur  ... - ... gibt es dann noch jemanden, der behaupten würde allein mit Änderung diesen Materials wäre noch ein MEHR an Wurfweite als 25 Metern drin ???

Und wie rette ich noch meinen Finger ? Finde den thread nicht wieder und weiß nicht wie ich suchen soll...
Allzeit Petri.... ;-)


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Moin


Rette deinen Finger indem du ihn mit Tape abklebst.

Es gibt ein Weißes Tape aus dem Medizinalbedarf (Für Stützverbände/Tapeverbände).

Das klebt gut und ist relativ Wasserresistent.

Katze


----------



## folkfriend (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @folkfriend: Dann warte mal das Ende der Saison aus...dann kannst Du sie zerreißen wie Nehgarn, denn das Salz hat sie dann völlig zerfressen...


  Das hört sich ja nich`so gut an #q

  Welche würdest du dann nehmen|kopfkrat ????

  Zusatzfrage : Wieviel wüdest du für ne Shimano Biomaster GT 7000 ausgeben?
  Danke für die Tip`s
  Rainer#h


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				folkfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich ja nich`so gut an #q
> 
> Welche würdest du dann nehmen|kopfkrat ????
> 
> ...




Also ich nehme in jedem Fall Fireline, am besten die XDS, auch wenn die leider noch seht teuer ist (siehe weiter oben im Tread).

Ich würde für die Rolle wohl nicht mehr als 120 Euro ausgeben wollen, aber leg lieber ein paar Euros drauf und kauf Dir ne Ultegra!!!! [

Für  149€ habe ich sie mir gerad im Megaangelcenter Martins in HH-Rahlstedt gekauft - kann ich nur empfehlen!! Und ne Keulenschnur bekommst Du auch kostenlos dazu, wenn Du die nach diesem Tread noch haben willst... #6 

@Tuskendör+Katze: Ich kann nru zustimmen, benutzt auch das "Hansaplast" aus der Apotheke, das ist das Zeug, was auch die Volleyballer benutzen. Das ist wasserfest - die Finger müssen beim Aufkleben jedoch trocken sein! Wenn Du das nicht hast, kannst Du Deine Fingerkuppen in Langeland wieder einsammeln.... |uhoh:  :q


----------



## Gunnar (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute die Ultegra XT 10000 für 139 Euronen inclusive Schnur in Flensburg bei unserem Boardpartner DS-Angelsport gekauft.
Da ich immer noch so meine Bedenken gegen den Einsatz von geflochtener Schnur beim Brandungsangeln habe (man hat so oft Krautgang und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich Kraut an geflochtener nicht so gut macht), hab ich  mir die Ultegra mit einer Keulenschnur 33´er auf 57ér bespulen lassen.

Gunnar


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Hi Gunnar,

Gerade wegem dem Kraut angle ich mit geflochtner. Habe desöffteren gesehen wie "Monoangler" ihre Montagen im guten nicht mehr aus dem Wasser bekamen.Durch das Gewicht das das Kraut auf die Schnur ausübte war an normales Einholen nicht zu denken.Totalverlust war meistens die Folge. Mit Geflochtener hatte ich diese Probleme nicht.Zur Not konnte ich immer noch mit Gewalt kurbeln. Bei den anderen gab's Bruch.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## IjmTex (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Ist Geflochtene denn auch zu empfehlen, wenn man desöfteren an hängerträchtigen Stellen angelt und man Verluste von Schlag-, Hauptschnur und Vorfächern in Kauf nehmen muß um "erfolgreich" zu sein???

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Darin sehe ich einen Grund mehr für geflochtene.


----------



## IjmTex (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Wo liegt denn der "Vorteil" bei der Geflochten, wenn man einen Hänger hat???

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Hi IjmTex,

Ich angle mit ner 25'er Fire-Line. Von 10 Hängern kann ich damit min. 8 lösen.Mit ner Mono ist's eher umgekehrt.Logischerweise gib da bei ner stärkeren Belastung immer was nach. Im ungünstigen Fall hatte ich dann früher 100m Schnur samt Montage verloren.
Wenn jetzt mal was hängt muß max. ne Mundschnur oder ein Blei drann glauben.(wenn überhaupt)
Im Vergleich zu früher haben sich die Verluste an Material bei mir extrem stark verringert.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## IjmTex (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

OK bei einer 25er ist mir das klar. Wollte allerdings den Weitwurfeffekt nutzen und 12er oder 15er einsetzen. Bei diesem Durchmesser ist der Hänger dann aber genau so wenig zu lösen wie bei 35er Monoschnur mit vorgeschalteter Schlagschnur. Also ist es eigentlich für mich nicht so interessant auf Geflochtene umzusteigen. Vielleicht werde ich mir trotzdem mal eine meiner Reservespulen mit Geflochtener füllen und an einer "pflegeleichten Angelstelle" an der holländischen Nordsee ausprobieren. 

Gruß IjmTex

Zusatz: Hänger an der Zuidpier von IJmuiden/Nordholland lassen sich auch mit der dicksten Geflochtenen nicht lösen. Dort liegen riesige Betonblöcke im Wasser und wenn man sich dort einmal verhakt hat, ist es leider aus und vorbei mit Teilen der Schnur und dem gesamten Vorfach!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Gut , für die Bedingungen unter denen du angelst ist es dann wohl nichts.Wenn du allerdings auf Wurfweite angewiesen bist , oder weiter werfen willst ist 12'er doch genau das richtige.Kann natürlich inner hängerträchtigen Gegend sich schnell als teuer Nachteil erweisen.


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Hallo @all,

die Fireline hat so manche Vorteile aber auch Nachteile. Beim Seitenwind hat man meist nach dem Auftreffen der Bleie aufs Wasser gleich einen riesigen Schnurbogen (weil die dünne Fireline sehr leicht ist). Bei Krautgang hat man mehr Kraut in der Schnur als bei Monofiler (da die Monofile glatter ist). Bei sehr vorsichtigen Beißverhalten hat man mehr Fehlbisse (wenn man ohne Einhänger angelt) da der Puffer aus der Dehnug der monofilen Schnur fehlt. 
Natürlich kommt man mit der Fireline auf mehr Wurfweite was aber meist nur bei ruhiger See von Nöten ist. Ich habe ca. 6 Jahre nur mit der Fireline geangelt und bin dann zum Entschluß gekommen das es besser ist wenn man immer Ersatzrollen mit monofiler Schnur dabei hat. "Normale Geflochtene" kann ich in der Brandung nicht empfehlen da sie sich mit Wasser voll saugt und sich dann nur noch schlecht auf Weite bringen läßt. Bei Frost friert die "Normale" auch mal auf der Rolle fest.
Letzendlich würde ich sagen das man immer beide Arten von Schnüren dabei haben sollte.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Netfire (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Hi @ Klaus#h 

danke... das war endlich mal ne vernuenftige Antwort auf meine frage...

|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Aha....nun ja.........................pöh....

Habe verstanden.......................


----------



## Netfire (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

HALT!!!|evil: 

das soll nicht heissen das andere tips nicht hilfreich waren, ich meinte damit nur das er das gesagt hat, was ich in etwa hoeren wollte#6 

#t danke...


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Ne ne , nu bin ick bockig.


----------



## haukep (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Du hast mit der Geflochtenen viel bessere Kontrolle über die Montage und hast daher deutlich weniger Hänger beim Einholen! Auch ist es quatsch, dass man mehr Kraut in der Schnur hat, viel mehr ist es so, dass es deutlich weniger ist, da die Schnur ja viel dünner und "schärfer" ist!!


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mit der Geflochtenen viel bessere Kontrolle über die Montage und hast daher deutlich weniger Hänger beim Einholen! Auch ist es quatsch, dass man mehr Kraut in der Schnur hat, viel mehr ist es so, dass es deutlich weniger ist, da die Schnur ja viel dünner und "schärfer" ist!!


Hall @haukep,
die Hänger sind nicht Abhängig von der Schnur sondern von der Übersetzung deiner Rolle also der Einholgeschwindigkeit. Wenn du zu langsam einholst dann sinkt das Blei wieder auf den Grund und bleibt hängen. Wenn du mit der Fireline angelst dann weißt du ja auch das das Kraut mit der Schnur nach oben kommt (bis zum Spitzenring und du nicht weiter kurbeln kannst) und bei der monofilen Schnur immer wieder herunter rutscht (da sie nunmal glatter ist). Zum Grund abtasten ist die Fireline natürlich TOP da man jede kleine Unebenheit in der Rute spürt. Ich angel auch gerne mit der Fireline aber manchmal ist die monofile Schnur im Vorteil. Ich habe Anfangs genau wie du von der Fireline geschwärmt und konnte mir keine andere Schnur mehr vorstellen aber sie hat nunmal auch paar kleine Nachteile.
Wie gesagt: Am besten immer beides dabei haben.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Hallo Klaus,

Mit Kraut in der Schnur hatte ich , als ich noch mit mono geangelt habe mehr Probleme wie heute mit Geflochtener.Dort war am Spitzenring immer früher Schluß.Das heißt ich kann mit geflochtener mehr Schnur einholen als mit ner mono.Zumindest habe ich diese Erfahrung gemacht.
Das mit der glatteren Oberfläche klingt logisch.Nur konnte ich die Auswirkungen , wie von dir beschrieben noch nicht beobachten.Das heißst , der eigentliche Vorteil der glatten Oberfläche kommt m.E. nicht zum tragen.

Nochmal zu den Hängern,
Ein festsitzen der Montagen "unterwegs" beim einholen.......hm.. kann mich im Moment nicht darann erinnern sowas schonmal gehabt zu haben.Wenn ein Hänger , dann gleich von Anfang an. Und wie schon mal geschrieben , zu min. 80% bekomm ich diesen gelöst.Wobei ich aber auch davon ausgehe , das das an Gewässerbedingungen liegt (kann) an denen ich angle. Das das nicht überall so ist , sein kann , ist mir auch klar.

Gruß, 
Gunnar


----------



## Rosi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Moin moin, 

gibt es außer Dega x-tron und Quantum surf braid noch andere geflochtene Schnur, bei der ich sehe wie weit ich geworfen habe? Ich bin mit XDS Fireline in der Brandung.


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> Mit Kraut in der Schnur hatte ich , als ich noch mit mono geangelt habe mehr Probleme wie heute mit Geflochtener.Dort war am Spitzenring immer früher Schluß.Das heißt ich kann mit geflochtener mehr Schnur einholen als mit ner mono.Zumindest habe ich diese Erfahrung gemacht.
> Das mit der glatteren Oberfläche klingt logisch.Nur konnte ich die Auswirkungen , wie von dir beschrieben noch nicht beobachten.Das heißst , der eigentliche Vorteil der glatten Oberfläche kommt m.E. nicht zum tragen.
> ...


Hallo @Gunnar,
die Hänger beim einholen sind auch relativ selten (an Kanten). Ich denke mal das @haukep diese gemeint hat ansonsten gibt es natürlich keinerlei Unterschied ob ich mit geflochtener Schnur oder Monofiler angel (die Hänger sind NUR vom Grund abhängig und ob das Blei rollt). Du hast Recht damit das man mit geflochtener Schnur mehr Hänger lösen kann aber das liegt wohl eher an der höheren Tragkraft als daran das es eine Geflochtene ist. 
Ich will hier nicht sagen das monofile Schnur besser ist als geflochtene Schnur sondern versuche meine Erfahrungen mit beiden Schnurarten weiter zu geben. Letztendlich muß es ja sowieso selber entscheiden welche Schnur er vorzieht. 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Moin Klaus,



> ........sondern versuche meine Erfahrungen mit beiden Schnurarten weiter zu geben............


Nichts anderes hatt ich heraus gelesen.Und nichts anderes wollt ich selber gesagt haben.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## mcmc (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Ja, man hat weniger Hänger mit geflochtener, da man sofort mit dem hochnehmen der Rute Blei und Fisch vom Grund weg bewegt. 
Nein, man hat keinen größeren Schnurbogen bei Fireline, weil sie leichter ist. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, weil der geringere Schnurdurchmesser weniger Luftwiderstand bietet. Es verfängt sich wegen dem geringeren Schnurdurchmesser auch weniger Kraut auf der Schnur. Nur der Schlagschnurknoten ist ein Problem im Vergleich zu knotenlosen monofilen Keulenschnüren, Wann kommt endlich die geflochtene Keulenschnur? Wir fliegen doch auch schon zur Sonne!
Ja, Hänger lassen sich öfter lösen, wegen dem Obergesagten und weil der Gummibandeffekt der monofilen entfällt.
Einziger Nachteil m.E.otentiell mehr Fehlbisse, wenn die Schnur gestrafft ist, deshalb mit eingehängter weicher StippRute(nspitze) oder mit Schnurbogen angeln. der Fisch merkt einfach schneller, dass er besch.... wurde.
Insgesamt ist die geflochtene besonders im Vorteil, wenn an einem Strand mit Flachwasser und wenig Wind geangelt werden muss. Man wirft einfach wesentlich weiter und kann auch mit Schnurbogen angeln. Die Bissanzeige ist natürlich auch nicht zu vergleichen mit monofiler. 
Übrigens: Die Vorteile der geflochtenen bei der Wurfweite zu nutzen, bedingt auch, als Schlagschnur eine geflochtene vorzuknüpfen. Rute und Rolle müssen das natürlich mitmachen. Eine "Lämmerschwanzrute" wird sich bei geflochtener noch mehr verneigen, weil der ganze Druck durch die nicht vorhandene Dehnung der Schnur auf der Rute und der Rolle lastet.
Ich habe immer Spulen mit monofiler und geflochtener dabei und entscheide am Wasser, welche ich nehme. 
Ich hoffe, ich war nicht zu schulmeisterlich. Sind aber meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				mcmc schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, man hat weniger Hänger mit geflochtener, da man sofort mit dem hochnehmen der Rute Blei und Fisch vom Grund weg bewegt.
> Nein, man hat keinen größeren Schnurbogen bei Fireline, weil sie leichter ist. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, weil der geringere Schnurdurchmesser weniger Luftwiderstand bietet. Es verfängt sich wegen dem geringeren Schnurdurchmesser auch weniger Kraut auf der Schnur. Nur der Schlagschnurknoten ist ein Problem im Vergleich zu knotenlosen monofilen Keulenschnüren, Wann kommt endlich die geflochtene Keulenschnur? Wir fliegen doch auch schon zur Sonne!
> Ja, Hänger lassen sich öfter lösen, wegen dem Obergesagten und weil der Gummibandeffekt der monofilen entfällt.
> Einziger Nachteil m.E.otentiell mehr Fehlbisse, wenn die Schnur gestrafft ist, deshalb mit eingehängter weicher StippRute(nspitze) oder mit Schnurbogen angeln. der Fisch merkt einfach schneller, dass er besch.... wurde.
> ...


 
Hallo @mcmc

ich habe keine Lust mich hier mit dir zu streiten  
Das sind wohl alles nur subjektive Erfahrungen die wir hier weiter geben können. Ich habe da eine etwas andere Meinung (Erfahrung) wie du. 
Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust es wissenschaftlich anzugehen |kopfkrat  ich nicht!!

Ohne Grund hast du ja auch nicht immer beide Arten von Schnüren am Wasser.

Liebe Grüße aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

@Klaus: Ich habe auch immer eine Spule mit normaler monfiler Keule mit, aber meist bleibt die in der Tasche! Das KRaut mit zum Spitzenring kam habe ich noch nicht erlebt, wie gesagt, eher das Gegenteil, denn ich hatte eine Rute so, die andere so draußen und habe nur mit der monofilen Kraut und Probleme gehabt...

LG
Hauke


----------



## Hasenfuß (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi IjmTex,
> 
> Ich angle mit ner 25'er Fire-Line. Von 10 Hängern kann ich damit min. 8 lösen.Mit ner Mono ist's eher umgekehrt...


 
10 von 8 lösen mit Mono? Prima!:k 

Spaß beiseite: Habe mir den Thread gut durchgelesen, und bin zu dem eindeutigen Ergebnis gekommen, das ich nicht zu einem eindeutigen Ergebnis komme...|kopfkrat |supergri 
Also werde ich meine neu anzuschaffenden Rollen mit 1x Mono und 1x Multi bespulen, und den Test machen. Davon berichte ich natürlich gerne...#6


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

@ all 
nun streitet euch doch nicht wegen solcher kleinigkeiten.
ich glaube ich kann aus sehr guter und erfolgreicher erfahrung sprechen
und euch sagen, dass sogar wie wettkampf-heinos geteilter meinung sind.
ich zum beispiel fische am liebsten mit ner 12er oder 15 er fireline. dann gibts natürlich auch wieder andere die keule fischen. jede schnur hat sein für und wieder.
deswegen habe ich insgesamt 14 ersatzspulen. 2 mal mit 25 er fireline durchgehend,dann zweimal monofile keule und den rest 12 er oder 15 er fireline.
ist ne reine geschmackssache,wobei ich die bisse wesentlich besser bei der geflochtenen sehe. plattenbisse mit monofiler sieht man zum beispiel fast garnicht-wenn überhaupt.
also jedem das seine...


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Nur wenn es sich verheddert ist man der Gelackmaierte. Das hatte ich neulich - hat mich eine halbe Stunde wertvolle Angelzeit gekostet, habe da die Schnur von Rute a auf die Rolle von Rute b gespult und so ein Kram.... #q


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

kann natürlich mal passieren,aber deswegen nimmt man lieber schnell ne ersatzspule
und rauf damit ! zuhause kann man immernoch alles in ordnung bringen.
so erhalte ich mir meine wertvolle angelzeit


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Ja, das stimmt, aber ich war zu geizig alles abzuschneiden und ich hatte die Zeit ja, hat sowieso gerade mal nicht so richtig viel gebissen


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

na dann geht das doch. sonst einfach alles mit der hand um die spule tüddeln.
dann wirds zuhause zwar noch etwas fummeliger aber meistens klappt das


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Stimmt, ist auch eine Idee. Du, das war sogar auf der Seebrücke, wo ich normalerweise eine durchgehende 30er mono fische, aber ich war zu faul zu wechseln...


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

sowas darf dir im frühjahr aber nicht passiern !!!
da musst du kämpfen und routieren was das zeug hält !
bei mir gibts da keine sekunde wo ich still sitze


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*

Klar, das ist ja auch eine ganz andere Situation, aber wenn ich da so in aller seelenruhge auf der Brücke stehe kann ich das ja mal machen


----------



## sunny (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene in der Brandung*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> ICh würde den auch probieren, aber es reicht auch der normale Schlagschnur knoten (schaust Du hier http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/geraete-tipps/schlagschnur/schlagschnur.htm ) Aber leg ihn dann unbedingt doppelt und schneide die Enden gaaaaanz kurz ab!



Muß den Thread noch mal nach oben bringen.

Hauke, was meinst du denn mit doppelt legen? So wie von Marci beschrieben, Schlagschnur 2 mal, Haupschnur 16 mal gewickelt oder noch anders?

Ich neige ja eher dazu den Allbright zu verwenden, wenn es mit meiner neuen Rolle soweit ist. Oder ist der nicht geeignet, weil die Schnur zu glatt ist?

sunny #h


----------

